# audacity-2.1.3 fails to start with, "Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library"



## robroy (Jul 16, 2017)

FreeBSD Friends,

I'm using FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p11 on a ThinkPad X230.

I haven't changed the pkg(8) configuration from its defaults.

Today, I ran `pkg delete -a -f`, and added all packages in one go, at the same time.

Here's how audacity works, after that:


```
% audacity
Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
The library used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.6,compatible with 2.8),
and your program used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1009,wx containers,compatible with 2.6,compatible with 2.8).
zsh: abort (core dumped)  audacity
```

Here's the output of `pkg info`:  2017Jul15_Robroy_x230_pkg_info.txt.

'any ideas?

Continued excellence to you all, and thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 16, 2017)

I have to wonder if you did the right thing after pkg delete -a -f. After that you should have run pkg autoremove.
I do wonder if part of your old packages are still lingering.


----------



## cirno (Jul 16, 2017)

I have the same problem, and my Audacity is installed via ports:

`# freebsd-version -ku
10.3-RELEASE-p20
10.3-RELEASE-p20

# audacity
Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
The library used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.6,compatible with 2.8),
and your program used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1009,wx containers,compatible with 2.6,compatible with 2.8).
Abort trap

# pkg info | grep -E "audacity|wx"
audacity-2.1.3                 GUI editor for digital audio waveforms
wx30-gtk2-3.0.2_6              The wxWidgets GUI toolkit with GTK+ bindings`


----------



## acheron (Jul 16, 2017)

See PR 218104


----------



## robroy (Jul 16, 2017)

Phishfry, Cirno and Acheron, thank you so much for your excellent replies!





Phishfry said:


> I have to wonder if you did the right thing after pkg delete -a -f. After that you should have run pkg autoremove.
> I do wonder if part of your old packages are still lingering.



Thanks for this!  I'll remember to try this if I find myself in a similar situation again, though I suppose (based on the other responses) this may actually be a known issue impacting Audacity (this time).





cirno said:


> I have the same problem, and my Audacity is installed via ports



Thank you!  'good to know.





acheron said:


> See PR 218104



Ah, thanks so much!  That explains it.

Happiness to you Phishfry, Cirno and Acheron.


----------

